# Alternathera reineckii ''mini' emeresed



## EnderUK (7 Aug 2015)

Anyone knows how well this does in a propergator, growth rate, etc. I want fill in a middle region of my tank but my last attempt at Alternathera reineckii turned into a total melt down . I've started putting most of my stems in a propergator now before adding them to the tank as they seem to do a lot better when I plant in mass.

I'll take any other alternatives in of dark green or red shade plants that grow to a 10-20cm in a low-medium light with CO2. Successfull growing a Micranthemum MC to give you an idea of the lighting and CO2,

As all ways, cheers.


----------

